# Military Police in Bar Fight?



## Old Sweat (29 Aug 2010)

I have posted this here rather than in the Military Police page because it seems to me that the situation is by no means clear. The story is reproduced under the Fair Comment provisions of the Copyright Act.

Military cops in bar brawl
OPP, Canadian Forces probe fight

By LUKE HENDRY, QMI Agency

Last Updated: August 28, 2010 11:38pm

BELLEVILLE — Three military police officers were involved in a “melee of fighting” in a Trenton bar early Saturday, officials say.

OPP, however, say the only person charged as of Saturday night is a civilian.

Sgt. Randy Blakely, of Quinte West OPP, said the free-for-all was reported at 2:15 a.m. Saturday by someone at Rumours Restaurant and Pub.

“A man became annoying to female patrons of the bar,” Blakely said, describing the man as having acted in a “flirtatious” manner.

“He was asked to leave. An altercation took place with staff. Staff members were assaulted,” said Blakely.

Blakely said the venue soon became the scene of several separate clashes, and more and more calls to police were made.

“There was about three or four fights going on,” Blakely said.

Police arrived about a minute after the first call and found a large group of people fighting.

“The first call came in (as) 15 to 20 (people fighting) but there were more than that when we arrived,” Blakely said. He added some were bleeding.

“It was just a melee of fighting.”

Two people involved in a fight separate from the original conflict were taken to hospital, he said. Their injuries weren’t known.

The bar’s management couldn’t be reached for comment Saturday evening.

Capt. Annie Morin, a public affairs officer at 8 Wing-CFB Trenton, told QMI Agency that military police were involved, but she couldn’t release the names or ages of the trio.

Morin said the OPP are investigating “and on the military side we are doing our own investigation.”

The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service will handle the case for the military, said Morin.

Bryson Horner, 27, of Sarnia, is charged with assault. He was released on conditions pending a court appearance.

Blakely said police are still investigating and further arrests and charges are possible.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 Aug 2010)

I did a Google search and could find nothing new. I imagine there will be more in Monday's papers.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Aug 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I have posted this here rather than in the Military Police page because it seems to me that the situation is by no means clear. The story is reproduced under the Fair Comment provisions of the Copyright Act.
> 
> Military cops in bar brawl
> OPP, Canadian Forces probe fight
> ...



Hey OS next time can you post a link to the article....


----------



## Journeyman (29 Aug 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Hey OS next time can you post a link to the article....


In case you hadn't found it yet: 
http://www.intelligencer.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2734165


----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 Aug 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> In case you hadn't found it yet:
> http://www.intelligencer.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2734165



According to the above link the three MP's were off-duty at the time.


----------



## DulongC (31 Aug 2010)

This bar has bar fights all the time, the only reason this made the news was because of the military involvement. The story is very vague, hard to say exactly what occured, but the MP's never got arrested


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Aug 2010)

CalMP said:
			
		

> This bar has bar fights all the time, the only reason this made the news was because of the military involvement. The story is very vague, hard to say exactly what occured, but the MP's never got arrested



Badge etiquette?  ;D


----------



## PanaEng (31 Aug 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Badge etiquette?  ;D


or Professional courtesy - they'll just be named and have to deal with the paperwork  ;-)


----------



## Retired AF Guy (31 Aug 2010)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> or Professional courtesy - they'll just be named and have to deal with the paperwork  ;-)



Whatever happened I'm sure that they will have some explaining to do to their Sgt-major and/or CO.  I'm also sure that the base commander will also be interested in what happened.


----------



## mover1 (31 Aug 2010)

Ok just to put a little light on the "Intellegencer down here" They are running a story about the Mayor of Bellevilles possible involvement in an affair witht he Chief Of Police...the Chief of Police  was involved in a domestic dispute with her husband which go her arm broken...etc etc....

Basically the paper has turned more tabloid Journalism than real news. 

Rumours is owned by and Ex Military person. Its a Military bar. 

Story ( rumour ) is that the guy who was arrested was causing problems with female patrons of the bar...

The headline is more of a sensational start to a story that is only hindering us since the whole Russ Williams thing and that sicko who molested his kids and blamed PTSD...as I recall the headlines read EX-MCPL Convicted with Child molestation.


A fight happend. Off duty MP's were involved. I n what capacity is not so clear. Before you yell charge and stand in front of the man etc we should wait for the facts.  Just remember the local media is playing up any story that they can in regards to the Military


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Aug 2010)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Ok just to put a little light on the "Intellegencer down here" They are running a story about the Mayor of Bellevilles possible involvement in an affair witht he Chief Of Police...the Chief of Police  was involved in a domestic dispute with her husband which go her arm broken...etc etc....
> 
> Basically the paper has turned more tabloid Journalism than real news.
> 
> ...



Keep your shirt on. No one has said anything of the sort , except you just now.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Aug 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Badge etiquette?  ;D





			
				PanaEng said:
			
		

> or Professional courtesy - they'll just be named and have to deal with the paperwork  ;-)



Same thing


----------



## mover1 (31 Aug 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Keep your shirt on. No one has said anything of the sort , except you just now.



I will...I am so shy of my moobs :-[

Just think of it as a precautionary post.


----------



## captloadie (1 Sep 2010)

I think it is funny that only the three MPs were singled out in the article. I'm sure that of the , what was it 20 or so people, fighting more than those three were active military. As stated by Mover1, the paper was looking to sensationalize the story. No one would care if a fight happened between military members in a military bar, but add in three happened to be MP's and there was an out of town civilian, and wowser's that's front page news.

I don't think courtesy or etiquette of any kind had to do with the MPs not being arrested, as only the guy throwing chairs through windows and trying to break in was arrested.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Sep 2010)

*Three soldiers charged after bar brawl*

BELLEVILLE, Ont. — Three military police officers have been reassigned to administrative duties after being charged in connection with an Aug. 28 bar brawl in Trenton, Ont.

The three corporals are based at CFB Trenton, said Capt. Jennifer Jones, the base's senior public affairs officer.

“Charges were laid today at the Quinte West OPP detachment and the base was notified immediately,” Jones said.

“They are not conducting any MP duties involving law enforcement or carrying a weapon,” Jones said in a subsequent telephone interview.

More at link


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Sep 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> I think it is funny that only the three MPs were singled out in the article. I'm sure that of the , what was it 20 or so people, fighting more than those three were active military. As stated by Mover1, the paper was looking to sensationalize the story. No one would care if a fight happened between military members in a military bar, but add in three happened to be MP's and there was an out of town civilian, and wowser's that's front page news.



They are MPs, and should definitely know and act better than the average person. No one is going to really respect their authority if they go around getting into bar fights.


----------

